# Entered a contest



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I entered Glen Fricker's Oldies but Baddies contest.

This year it's the 90's edition.
So I went full CanCon mode.
I covered Broken Bones by Love Inc.

It's not a full on metal cover, cause I'm not a full on metal guy, but I think I rocked it up a notch. Have a listen, and maybe some upvotes wouldn't hurt.

It's also my first go at green screen filming


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

djmarcelca said:


> I think I rocked it up a notch


I like your version better than Love Inc's.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks fella's, nice to hear


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good work. Audio and video. Lots of fun! Hope you win.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So looks like I'm out of the Contest. 
Mostly because he didn't recognize the song. 

Bad - Looks like I'm out
Good - Not critical of my cover. 

I guess there's always another contest....lol
Here's the react video. 

My video react is about 11:50 in.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_'Ah, it's a Canadian band, that's why no one's ever heard of it.' _lol


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


> _'Ah, it's a Canadian band, that's why no one's ever heard of it.' _lol


Yeah I'm not convinced of that. Most times it's true, just not in this case I believe


----------

